# Ash trays and assemblies



## MT BUICKNUT (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 69 GTO and the ash tray and slides are gone. Is it a 69 only or will other years work? 
Thanks Rick


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't quote me on this but I'm thinking 68 69 at least. Think later years had a texture to them..


----------

